# UAE Opportunities



## sarabbi2000 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Please allow me to introduce myself. My name is Samir. I'm currently in USA, but I'm interested in opportunities in Abu Dhabi and middle east in general. I'm only interested in Western organizations. I have BS / MS in computer engineering, MBA, and CCIE. Please let me know if you are aware of any specific opportunities out in middle east.

Thanks!

-Samir


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry I can't help due to your specific requirements to work for a western organisation.


----------

